# As a token of my gratitude ..... Goblin recipe :)



## KZOR

To say thanks to the forum for awarding me a medal I will post my Goblin recipe. 
This was my first recipe I was happy with and also the one that gets the most attention by fellow vapers.
Hope you make and enjoy it.




Ps. ....... Fa = TFA

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

Thank you @KZOR!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Can we move to the recipe subforum @KZOR ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

@Silver ....... I got no problem m8. I am so happy now you can even delete it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> @Silver ....... I got no problem m8. I am so happy now you can even delete it.



Lol, no i wouldnt delete it. 
Been moved to the recipe section...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi

Any sub for Nonna Cake?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

@Rude Rudi .....you should be able to use 1% Yellow cake and 1% Sugar Cookie to replace it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Fantastic, first rule of DIY off course...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

@KZOR what is this supposed to taste like ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

@daniel craig ...... choc mint cookie.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

KZOR said:


> To say thanks to the forum for awarding me a medal I will post my Goblin recipe.
> This was my first recipe I was happy with and also the one that gets the most attention by fellow vapers.
> Hope you make and enjoy it.
> 
> View attachment 75077
> 
> 
> Ps. ....... Fa = TFA




Congratulations and appreciation for sharing!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

FA Peppermint.... always 1 short, always

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------

